# C drive is NOT accessible from user account



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi,
1 of my laptop (Win 8.1) under a domain (win 2012 server), suddenly user can't access C drive (See attached images). But from Local Admin account, I can access everything & both drive.
I have checked the permissions & all seems OK a usual.

~r


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Check the Domain Policy or Group Policy in AD on the Domain Controller for the User.


----------

